# HP Photosmart B109n-z and hplip

## gaebb3r

Hi there,

my friends just brought me a brand-new HP Photosmart B109n Wireless printer. Looks pretty nice.   :Cool: 

So I unpacked it, configured it with the first-step-media in Windows 7, just to assign network functionality.

After initially setting up I booted my Gentoo and connected onto the web interface. All things to set like WLAN SSID, WEP/WPA/WPA2 encryption - everything works fine (even with a hidden SSID).

I also configured the printer in CUPS with socket://<ip_address>, so printing does work properly.

I needed to install the package hplip to have the printer supported by CUPS.

The only thing that "hurts" me is the fact that I can not use the HP monitoring interface that comes with hplip.

It won't let me choose to scan for or setup network printers. According to this page the networking functionality might only be possible with JetDirect print configurations:

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/photosmart/photosmart_wireless_b109n-z.html - so no native wireless support.

Did anybody have the same problem and was able to make the monitoring utility work with a wireless HP printer?

I know it's just a cosmetic issue but it would be nice to have a the printer fully integrated into my KDE desktop.

Any help appreciated.

Many thanks...

----------

## ewaller

Did you enable the SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) use flag for HPLIP?

----------

